# Hornets stun Hawks to snap 7-game win streak



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The Hornets' two rookies left the New Orleans Arena with bright-colored, glittery suitcases specially selected for them by veterans, Darren Collison's with a "Little Mermaid" theme and Marcus Thornton's emblazoned with Tinkerbell's smiling visage. "It keeps us grounded, I'll tell you that much," Collison said. The way Collison and Thornton are playing lately, the Hornets might want to think of other ways to keep their egos in check. Collison had season highs of 22 points and 11 assists for his first double-double, Thornton scored a season-best 21, and New Orleans won its third straight while snapping the Atlanta Hawks' seven-game winning streak, 96-88 on Saturday night.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10410606/Hornets-stun-Hawks-to-snap-7-game-win-streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Collison & Thornton are not playing like rookies recently. And it's nice to see Peja hitting some shots again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was ready to send Peja to the glue factory earlier this year...He's still abysmal on defense,but at least he's getting it back right now.Hornets will win a lot of games if the other team shoots the ball like the Hawks did tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

It's only a matter of time until Peja's shot is off again and he makes us play 4 on 5 again. 

I know it wasn't long enough to really matter but we can certainly add Darren Collison and Marcus Thornton to the list of players Byron Scott was going to bury on the bench only to trade or let walk on to better careers *cough* Brandon Bass *cough*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Scott was going to play both of them.Most of the rookies that Scott didn't play weren't any good.Julian has only shown flashes.He should have played more than he did,but he was way too raw and undisciplined to play a lot more.Hilton is pretty much a scrub 80% of the time.Playing him wouldn't have changed that.Scott was already playing Collison and Thornton.He really didn't have any choice except to play them.Brandon Bass is the obvious exception,but he simply made himself a better player after he left the Hornets.When he was with the Hornets he looked pretty raw.At the time it wasn't obvious that he was going to be very good,especially with that Pillsbury physique he had back then.

Of course Scott had to go because much of the team just wasn't playing hard for him.When a team makes the type of mistakes they were making and displays such a low level of enthusiasm the coach has to be held to account.Now going to Bower and Floyd doesn't excite me whatsoever.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I think Scott was going to play both of them.Most of the rookies that Scott didn't play weren't any good.Julian has only shown flashes.He should have played more than he did,but he was way too raw and undisciplined to play a lot more.Hilton is pretty much a scrub 80% of the time.Playing him wouldn't have changed that.Scott was already playing Collison and Thornton.He really didn't have any choice except to play them.Brandon Bass is the obvious exception,but he simply made himself a better player after he left the Hornets.When he was with the Hornets he looked pretty raw.At the time it wasn't obvious that he was going to be very good,especially with that Pillsbury physique he had back then.
> 
> Of course Scott had to go because much of the team just wasn't playing hard for him.When a team makes the type of mistakes they were making and displays such a low level of enthusiasm the coach has to be held to account.*Now going to Bower and Floyd doesn't excite me whatsoever*.


Me neither but the team seems to be responding to them so that can't be considered a bad thing. As long as the team responds in a good way I don't mind if Bozo the Clown is on the sideline.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Me neither but the team seems to be responding to them so that can't be considered a bad thing. As long as the team responds in a good way I don't mind if Bozo the Clown is on the sideline.


EXACTLY! The main stat which shows this is rebounds. Through the first 11 games, the Hornets had a rebounding differential of -5.63. Their record was 3-8. The last three games, their rebounding differential was 9.67. Their record was 3-0. It's all in the effort.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im pretty sure GLTG and I are pragmatists...WHATEVER WORKS! I love being wrong about the Hornets...that usually means they are surprising me. I like Jeff Bower as a GM...I don't want him as a coach. If he turns out to be a fantastic coach I will admit being wrong about this and enjoy my team.


----------

